# CORSAIR Hydro Series H150i PRO mit Luftblasen, problematisch?



## GEChun (29. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einem Monat mein Gehäuse geändert und gewechselt, dazu die AiO gleich mit ausgetauscht.

Nun habe ich auch von einer Corsair H110i GT zu einer H150i Pro gewechselt.

Leider macht die die 150 jetzt nach ca. einem Monat klacker Geräusche welche ich auf vermutliche Luftblasen in der AiO schiebe, denn mit zunehmender Temperatur entfallen diese Geräusche.

Meine ehemalige 110 hat das nicht gemacht und war 2 Jahre im Einsatz.

Da die Kühlleistung aber stimmt, möchte ich Euch fragen ob so etwas ein Defekt ist und ob es ein Garantiefall ist?


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. August 2018)

Das Klackern kann von der Pumpe kommen das hatte meine auch in Abhängigkeit von der Drehzahl. 

Gab ne neue per RMA und jetzt nutze ich den Dark Rock Pro 4 mit besserer Kühlleistung/Lautheit.



Luftblasen sollten sich am obersten Punkt sammeln.


----------



## GEChun (29. August 2018)

Ja, geht ja um die Blasen bzw. das Geräusch weil es ja 1 1/2 Monate leise war und jetzt plötzlich anfängt.

Den Dark Rock Pro 4 hab ich auch schon getestet. Dank meines Mainboards auf dem der CPU Sockel sehr nah an der GPU sitzt.
Und dank der erhöhten GPU Temperatur auf der oberen Karte dank SLI.

Schafft der DRP 4 bei meinem 6900K @ 4,2 Ghz ganze 75°+

Die Corsair ist von den Wärme Quellen ganz entkoppelt und hällt die CPU im gleichen Takt bei 55-59° 

Kommt halt stark auf das Setup an, Tower ist nicht immer besser.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (29. August 2018)

Wie gesagt das Klackern war bei meiner H115 ein Pumpen defekt der zwar an der Leistung nichts änderte aber nervig war. 

Bei Youtube gibts auch Videos mit dem Geräusch


----------



## INU.ID (29. August 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Leider macht die die 150 jetzt nach ca. einem Monat klacker Geräusche welche ich auf vermutliche Luftblasen in der AiO schiebe, denn mit zunehmender Temperatur entfallen diese Geräusche.


Klackern kommt normalerweise von der Pumpe/dem Pumpenrad. Außerdem, wo soll nach einem Monat plötzlich die Luft herkommen? Luft ist bei einer AiO eh immer im Kreislauf (normal im Radi), aber um Geräusche zu machen (vom "Glucksen" mal abgesehen) müsste die Luft in der Pumpe sein. Aber da wird sie, sofern sich dort überhaupt Bläschen gebildet haben, nach einem Monat eher weniger statt mehr.

Das "Klackern" gab es auch schon bei der H100, welche ich noch im System habe. Entweder reduzierst du etwas die Spannung der Pumpe bzw. deren Drehzahl (keine Ahnung ob und wie sowas bei einer H150 vielleicht sogar per Software geht), oder du tauschst die AiO um. Bei manchen geht das Klackern mit der Zeit auch wieder weg, oder wird zumindest deutlich weniger.


----------



## GEChun (30. August 2018)

Hmm, ja wenn das Geräusch jetzt nicht auf einen möglichen Schaden hindeutet denk ich besteht kein Handlungsbedarf. Es verschwindet ja bei erhöhter Temperatur automatisch. 

Danke an Euch 2


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2018)

GEChun schrieb:


> Hmm, ja wenn das Geräusch jetzt nicht auf einen möglichen Schaden hindeutet denk ich besteht kein Handlungsbedarf.


Moment, das habe ich so nicht gesagt/gemeint. 

Das Klackern ist nicht normal - bzw. sollte nicht normal sein, und *kann* durchaus an zb. zu großem Spiel des Pumpenrades auf der Welle herrühren (das meinte ich mit "kommt von der Pumpe"). Du musst halt die Sache mal im Auge bzw. Ohr behalten. Wird es nicht besser, oder sogar schlimmer/lauter, solltest du schon einen Austausch in Erwägung ziehen. Ist es jetzt schon so laut dass es dich stört/nervt (ka wie laut es aktuell ist), dann solltest du die H150i natürlich ebenfalls umtauschen.


----------

